# Unclog your bathtub drain



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2019)

Yucky to watch, but this works!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2019)

Good to know.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 31, 2019)

I tried that but I ended up having to take off that silver overflow cover and use a hook I made from a coat hanger to clean it out. Then I stuffed a wet towel in that hole and plunged the drain. That opened it for good.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 1, 2019)

Check the Dollar Tree for the plastic snake and also mesh drain covers for the tub.

https://www.dollartree.com/search/go?w=drain rooter plastic snake


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm gonna get a few plastic snakes and keep to clean the yucky, soapy hair (eeeewww) out of my drain every 3 - 4 months.  Amazing how this clears a slow drain.

Pouring half a bottle of Drano or Liquid Plummer in the drain is much more expensive and doesn't do the job.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 1, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> I'm gonna get a few plastic snakes and keep to clean the yucky, soapy hair (eeeewww) out of my drain every 3 - 4 months.  Amazing how this clears a slow drain.
> 
> Pouring half a bottle of Drano or Liquid Plummer in the drain is much more expensive and doesn't do the job.


I hate to use chemical drain openers because if they don't work the job becomes more dangerous to the people attempting to fix the problem.


----------



## norman (Sep 1, 2019)

Preventative maintenance before they get stopped up..  Use straight lye or Drano monthly then rinse out with very hot water with* Dawn* soap detergent.  I had a friend that was a plumber and he got a call from a lady who had poured a melted candle into the kitchen drain.(she was not a senior citizen)  After he replaced the drain she ask he not to tell any one.. lol


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 1, 2019)

I use a wire mesh hair catcher, but enough still gets by it to eventually clog the drain.  Then I dig it out with one of those turbo sink snakes with the little brush on the end.   I usually run some warm water with bleach through before I start digging out the gunk.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 1, 2019)

norman said:


> I had a friend that was a plumber and he got a call from a lady who had poured a melted candle into the kitchen drain.(she was not a senior citizen)  After he replaced the drain she ask he not to tell any one.. lol



omgosh  I hope she was at least slightly intoxicated. I'd say that even if I hadn't been!


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 2, 2019)

norman said:


> Preventative maintenance before they get stopped up..  Use straight lye or Drano monthly then rinse out with very hot water with* Dawn* soap detergent.  I had a friend that was a plumber and he got a call from a lady who had poured a melted candle into the kitchen drain.(she was not a senior citizen)  After he replaced the drain she ask he not to tell any one.. lol



I swish bubble up a half a sink of dish washing liquid and a table spoon of bleach, similar tact. I've also tried baking soda and vinegar(I shake/pre disolve baking soda in a bottle of water then slowly pour in drain simultaneously with vinegar trying to keep bubble action going as long as possible with a final rinse of hot water.)


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 12, 2019)

In addition to hair snaking the bathtub it's also good idea to do the same to bathroom sink once in awhile.  Soap, hair bits from shaving....eeeeeww! But I love that plastic snake.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 7, 2019)

Judycat said:


> I tried that but I ended up having to take off that silver overflow cover and use a hook I made from a coat hanger to clean it out. Then I stuffed a wet towel in that hole and plunged the drain. That opened it for good.


I want to do that, remove the cover, but don't know how to do that.  I know it's a dumb question but I am truly clueless.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 7, 2019)

Mine has two big screws on the front to remove, yours might have them somewhere less obvious or none at all. You might have to look online to find the kind you have. Some of them look like they just pull off.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 7, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Mine has two big screws on the front to remove, yours might have them somewhere less obvious or none at all. You might have to look online to find the kind you have. Some of them look like they just pull off.


Ah, I always forget to check YouTube, what a great place.  I watched 3 videos and now know what to do with or without the screw.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 7, 2019)

Great


----------



## Catlady (Oct 7, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Great


Not really.   I tried to unscrew it and the screw would not budge, I didn't want to force it so I went ahead and used Liquid Plumber. When the chemical is finished I will try using the plastic snake or coat hanger.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 7, 2019)

Careful with the coat hanger down the drain.


----------

